# Thetford cassette converted to marine type



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell if it there is a kit available to convert a Thetford cassette toilet to a marine type as some Laika's appear to have (see page 155 of the June MMM).
Thanks


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I don't have a recent copy of MMM...I'm too squeaky.

From my various conversations with Thetford, I very much dought they can be converted, certainly not easily, or an average diy job. What would you like to acheive?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Haven't looked at the article you reference, but I am pretty sure that Laika are the reverse of what you state.

They are fitted with a 'marine' toilet, where the holding tank is adapted to take a Thetford cassette underneath.

Hence, if only low capacity is required, the cassette can be fitted and it makes disposal easy.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I would think RH is probably spot on.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I did nearly post

If you want a Little John, you can fit a Thetford Cassette.

....but thought better of it :lol:


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

We need extra capacity as there are 7 of us. The Cassette last for almost (!) 2 days, if we are lucky and, when "rough" camping, emptying can be a problem.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If it's the length of time between emptying points that's the worry then it's probably cheaper is to go for a spare cassette.
There is a custom made plastic box which is designed to store a spare cassette, full or empty under the van body.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Gillian is quite right, that it will be far far cheaper to leave the van as it is and buy an extra cassette or two as they're only around the £85 mark, where as it will probably cost around £1,000 or more to do a refit to your original idea


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks people!
A spare cassette is brilliantly simple and the obvious way to go about it- why could I think of that?
Does anyone know of a supplier?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We got a quote from Brownhills, Newark of about £85.00 I think less 10% for those who qualify.
I think the box which they have to order if you want one was £75.00


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Carry a shovel?
John 8O


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We do! (but just in case we have to bury the waste from the cassette.)

Even then it is not always easy to find an appropriate place which is why we did consider another cassette and undervan box.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

autostratus said:


> We got a quote from Brownhills, Newark of about £85.00 I think less 10% for those who qualify.
> I think the box which they have to order if you want one was £75.00


Those who qualify, what this about please?

Are you saying the casstte costs £85 and a box to put it in (packaging?) is the delivery charge








or..............?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

> Those who qualify, what this about please?
> 
> Are you saying the casstte costs £85 and a box to put it in (packaging?) is the delivery charge
> 
> ...


Sorry Steve.

If you have bought a new motorhome from Brownhills and been issued with a customer Goldcard (not a credit card) you are entitled to a 10% discount at the accessory shop and on servicing.

The box I referred to is a rectangular plastic box designed and manufactured to fit a cassette.
This is fixed under the van so that one end is is fixed by a hinge and the other has a means to let it down so that through the open end a cassette can be withdrawn and the other put in and lifted clear of the ground for travelling.
They were in the Fiamma catalogue last year.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

> The box I referred to is a rectangular plastic box designed and manufactured to fit a cassette.
> This is fixed under the van so that one end is is fixed by a hinge and the other has a means to let it down so that through the open end a cassette can be withdrawn and the other put in and lifted clear of the ground for travelling.
> They were in the Fiamma catalogue last year.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


Ah, so its a carrier tray for the cassette  or as Fiamma call them a Porta-Kassett, but its only for the short cassettes as its overall outside length is 52cm. Cost is about £42


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

So does anyone know where to buy a carrier for a long cassette? And a long cassette for that matter?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Don't know about the carrier (which may well not be a Thetford part), but CAK Tanks (www.caktanks.co.uk) do all Thetford spares, including spare cassettes.

It's surprising how much longer the slightly larger one from the bench loo seems to last.

(It's well worth while getting the catalogue from CAK - a wide range of bits)


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

hymaway said:


> So does anyone know where to buy a carrier for a long cassette? And a long cassette for that matter?


I'll get on to Fiamma next week to see if they do a longer carrier

BTW the cassette price I quoted is very competitive


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

MarcleLeisure_co_uk said:


> hymaway said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone know where to buy a carrier for a long cassette? And a long cassette for that matter?
> ...


Fiamma only make the one size, though if interested I could get a price to have one made for the larger cassette. But what worries me is, where on earth are you going to mount it? As there is little space left under most vans, let alone ground clearance!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hymaway said:


> We need extra capacity as there are 7 of us. The Cassette last for almost (!) 2 days, if we are lucky and, when "rough" camping, emptying can be a problem.


Hi Hymaway
Toilet talk is a great "leveller" isn't it........I am sure many will already know about these tips but for those who don't.....

To extend the interval that the cassette lasts try not using the flush! This is not as daft as it sounds.......get a trigger spray bottle, fill with water+ pink flush additive ( to make it pleasant!) set the nozzle to jet and use a couple of squirts to clean the pan after use. You may need to give the cassette an occasional shake to agitate/level the contents if you are not travelling.

Also for the guys it is possible to use a bottle for peeing (Comfort softener bottle is opaque and has the right dimensions!). This can be emptied easily and since urine is mostly water/salts and its composition sterile its disposal in a handy hedgerow is not dangerous.

Mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

hymaway said:


> Thanks people!
> A spare cassette is brilliantly simple and the obvious way to go about it- why could I think of that?
> Does anyone know of a supplier?


I bought a spare cassette from Dick Lane Garages - Leeds/Bradford - and their price was good, but you would be able to get one from Thetford direct or probably your local caravan accessory shop will order it - no doubt adding something to it as well.

Carol


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Just found another supplier at 
http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/thetford_cassette.htm
for £80 but will look on ebay until we get "desperate" hoho


----------

